# Chronarch 50Mg. Problem



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1,
I have a 50Mg. that I believe has a new hole or chunk missing by the thumb bar. I don't remember it looking like this the other day, but hey, I really can't remember much of anything. LOL
Here's a couple of photos...


----------



## thedonster (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep! You've got a problem. Send it back to shimano and they'll replace it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

:hairout:Man I don't get it. BTW It's the new frame... I fish a lot, but before I used it we took it apart and corrosionXed the inside and greased all the through screws and pins.
I always wipe it off with a damp rag and dry it every time. I also kept oil on the levelwind and the thumb bar pins, etc. 

Now I know there are a bunch of you that will say "I've had mine for two years and never had a problem" and that's great. It's a great reel but I don't think I can take any more care with it than I have. 

What the h*** am I supposed to fish with for a month while it's being repaired??:headknock I think I'll just take it back to FTU and ask for another one...........riiiiiiight!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*?*

Kenny, I cant believe that you have only one fishing pole. I will let you use one of mine for the month..LOL

My thumb peice is getting harder to click on my mg51's. I take care of em, but you got me beat in that ..

Let us know how you make out at FTU...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The 50Mg. is on my original 6'6" ML Kistler Helium, my "go to" set-up. 
I have a pretty new Curado 100 DSV on a 6'6"medium, moderate fast Helium II that I can fish. I guess I'll buy another new reel.
It's real hard to go back to one of my Curado 200 SF.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

does it stink mine rotted in the same spot and u could smell the corrosion


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I haven't smelled it to tell the truth. Bantam1 said just send it back to Shimano and they'll fix it. Like I've already said in this old thread, I took extraordinary care of this reel and it's the new frame. It still failed


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

My 50mg needs to go to Shimano for the new side piece even though it has held up well with no problems. I did use Green Corrosion X inside the right side plate. 

I know the debate between using water vs wipe down is still a hot debate, but the gentle mist of water technique has worked for me.

Shimano has an excellent warranty, but they need to slow down the rush of new products until fully tested. I will continue to buy Shimano, as I know most others will also.

Does anyone know when the free side plate replacement will end?


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Same thing happened to mine after 6 trips. Took it back, got a refund, going to buy an old ch100sf off of e-bay.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I asked Bantam and he said that there is no end date for the free frame upgrade.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I've had mine now for at least 2 years and no problems, but I've sent them to Mike in Friendswood for his special treatment twice.
Next time, they are going in for the new frame install.

Kenny....you just get to fish too much!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

For 250.00 these reels should either hold up better or have big block letters on the frame that say DO NOT USE IN SALTWATER. I care not how well they work when they are working nor how many feel good return policies the producer has.

There, I feel better already.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

barham smelles everything (just like a dog) you should see him with the gulps.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*me too*

mine did the same thing and i took it up to fishing tackle unlimited in houston and they fixed it on the spot and wrote it up under warranty work b/c that reel actually has a recall for the push button and that side wall. soo they fixed it and its perfect and it was free!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Like to hear more about the recall ? Batman1 should chime in regarding a recall. If anyone else has some documentions links, it would be appreciated.



speckthreat said:


> mine did the same thing and i took it up to fishing tackle unlimited in houston and they fixed it on the spot and wrote it up under warranty work b/c that reel actually has a recall for the push button and that side wall. soo they fixed it and its perfect and it was free!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no official recall. This is simply an upgrade for the inshore/saltwater anglers. The reels used in freshwater do not require the upgrade.


----------

